# 2017 LT 1.4L Turbo Headlight mods



## JoshuaELegal (Aug 10, 2021)

These are the ones I put : Fahren 9005/HB3 LED Headlight Bulbs, 120W 20000 Lumens Bright LED Headlights, 6500K Cool White LED Headlight Conversion Kit IP68 Waterproof, Quick Installation, Pack of 2 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B092D4ZQN4/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_PW822E01P8EBFK6NKFKH
Just be sure to orient the leds on the sides.


----------



## igotowned (Jul 22, 2018)

Ratings are not to good in cold.


----------

